# What should I get paid?



## Norie (Aug 18, 2018)

What should I get paid for creating/solving Excel/VBA things in the UK?

Wondering because my contract (for data processing) is coming up for review and I've been doing a wee bit more than data processing.

Any input would be great.

Norie


----------



## footoo (Aug 18, 2018)

Are you able to demonstrate and present what your "wee bit more" has produced in terms of cost savings / time savings / better & reliable information / speedier information / decision making / etc. ?


----------



## Norie (Aug 18, 2018)

Here's a simple break down:


73,950 posts - over 14 years, not paid for any - seen people use my stuff.

Norie

PS This is not the only forum, I post on - also on EE, got a lot of t-shirts.


----------



## footoo (Aug 18, 2018)

But how has the party reviewing your contract benefited?


----------



## Norie (Aug 18, 2018)

Kind of a lot, as have many people on forums like this.

Like yourself.

https://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel...-browsing-folder-post5126238.html#post5126238


----------



## footoo (Aug 18, 2018)

??? I'm not reviewing your contract.


----------



## MrIfOnly (Aug 19, 2018)

I think what footoo is getting at is that, while your contributions to the online excel community may be (are) impressive, the bottom line is: I ain't paying you more money unless you can prove that you've benefited me (the company you contract with).

Qualify your contributions to the company: the work I've done in Excel for the past year has improved our analysis of our data by providing better visualizations of gains and losses.

Quantify your contributions to the company: one macro that I created has reduced the time it takes for a person to complete task x  by 10 minutes.

Feel free to show them some beautiful 3D pie charts while your at it .

Good luck.

CJ


----------



## Fazza (Aug 20, 2018)

what about,

https://www.indeed.co.uk/Excel-Vba-Developer-jobs-in-London

https://www.reed.co.uk/jobs/vba-developer-jobs


----------



## Fazza (Aug 20, 2018)

PS. Now that I've looked at similar in Australia these sort of companies look to be at the low end of rates. If you are a specialist in your industry I'm thinking you could look for a couple of times those rates. HTH


----------



## Fazza (Aug 20, 2018)

I wonder, Norie, if you're interested, if there are opportunities in the oil & gas industry near you. Traditionally they pay more 

And for sure they would have big operations using lots of data and plenty opportunities to benefit from your great skills.

Reminds me about the bank robber replied when asked why he robbed banks, "Cause that is where the money is"


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 22, 2018)

MrIfOnly said:


> Feel free to show them some beautiful 3D pie charts while your at it .


Good heavens, man!  Please step away from all keyboards or texting devices once you've started your second pitcher of margaritas.


----------



## MrIfOnly (Aug 23, 2018)

Greg Truby said:


> Good heavens, man!  Please step away from all keyboards or texting devices once you've started your second pitcher of margaritas.



I figured that would tickle somebody here. 

Now...back to those margaritas and some Jimmy Buffet


----------

